# I can't connect with other towns?



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 28, 2013)

first of all, i'm sorry if this isn't the right board for troubleshooting! i figured this would be the best place for this thread since it's about online things, but if there's a better spot please let me know.

so as the title says i'm having a really hard time connecting with other towns! i've tried with two people over the internet, both of which have connected with others without any issues. i get as far as porter preparing me for departure before getting an error code. while i can't recall it at the moment, i did type it into nintendo support in an attempt to troubleshoot it. none of the suggestions had an effect.

the last time i've tried going to another town was august 20th.

i can use the dream suite without any issues, and club tortimer only had some lag this afternoon.

i have the physical copy of the game (as in, not the digital download), if that helps any.

any help would be appreciated! thank you for reading through this whole thing.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 29, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

ive had this error before but i saved and quit and came back and it was fine
uh try updating your game ??
im not sure how i fixed it or how others fixed it but i hope it works for you !! u_u


----------



## Pinny (Aug 29, 2013)

Try *this* fix. It might have to do with your firewall. If you get the 001-0502 error I can't help you there :/ Also get the other person to do this fix too because sometimes both sides need to be outside the firewall.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2013)

Moved to the New Leaf board.

If I know what error you're running into, it resolved itself after I did what Tsundere did.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

can people come over to your town???? or do you get the error again? because i think some people who had the error could have people come over


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 29, 2013)

ah i've seen everyone's replies but i don't have any friends online so i can't test anything yet!

tsundere: i think i've updated it in the past, but i'm not sure? i just did it again though so i guess we'll see how things go later. and no, people can't get to my town either.

thunder: ah sorry! but thank you

pinny: i don't think it was that error code; it had either 18 or 81 in it, so i'll try your suggestion in a bit.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kuzuryuu said:


> ah i've seen everyone's replies but i don't have any friends online so i can't test anything yet!
> 
> tsundere: i think i've updated it in the past, but i'm not sure? i just did it again though so i guess we'll see how things go later. and no, people can't get to my town either.
> 
> ...



that sucks?? i wish i knew what you could do. i hope it gets working for you soon though, good luck!


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 29, 2013)

ah it's fine uvu
and thank you!


----------



## nellpond (Aug 29, 2013)

I get error codes _a lot_, but I just try again and it's fine.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 30, 2013)

ok i have the error code now!

it's 018-0512


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2013)

Seems like a pretty common error after a quick google search.

Unfortunately I don't think anyone's found a solution, yet from what I can tell. I'll see if I can find anything else.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah i just saw someone else on here with the same issue.

thank you!! you're too kind


----------

